# THANK YOU



## a mini dream come true (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so very much for this forum.



:yeah






:wub



:wub . This will make it alot easier for all to keep track of the foals.

THANK YOU

THANK YOU

THANK YOU


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2011)

Questions searching for help with foaling and foal announcments are still VERY welcome on the main forum and should be posted there!





Mary Lou is the BEST! She works hard to please the LB family!

Enjoy!


----------



## MeganH (Oct 14, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 14, 2011)

*Thank you **Thank you **Thank you *


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is too cool!


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!

We're all back in the one spot!





As for rhymes

There once was a filly named Lyric,

Whose trot looked rather rythmic

A filly fairy there was,

But no longer because

Miss Lyric is being rather cryptic





There once was a colt named Sterling,

Whose precence I found rather calming

All bay with a star,

He's legs go quite far

All up I think he's a blessing


----------



## Eagle (Oct 14, 2011)

ROFL well done


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 14, 2011)

took me awhile to figger out were it had gone but this is great

WELL DONE


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect!!

I have a funny feeling Miss Robin did the little write up on the title page....good call on the tooth picks and cup of coffee



but Popcorn and Ice Cream is a good late night snack too





Huge Thanks You!!! To all who made this possible...Diane,



Mary Lou



and Robin



and while Im at it Thank You to Heather at MareStare for all you did in making my first foaling experience a happy one!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh well done Heidi, we mustn't forget Heather as she is the one that made this possible. Without her wonderful site I would have a clean house, a happy hubby and 3 kilos less (too much popcorn)





*THANKS HEATHER*


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope it wasn't me! It was either ML or Mona!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 17, 2011)

Well whoever it was, they are the BEST!!

This is exactly what we wanted for all the happy chatterers and 24/7 marestarers!





A huge worldwide THANK YOU!


----------



## cassie (Oct 17, 2011)

a definite HUGE thankyou!! to everyone involved!!!

I'm sure we will see more people joining in with our little group as more mares are due to foal



its so nice to be able to have a spot dedicated to our gorgeous mares and their foals!

thankyou so much!!!!


----------

